# Texas GTG @ Mobile Toys Inc. College Station



## SouthSyde

So, with the recent successful meets with the two coasts, I was wondering if anyone was intertested in having a meet in the deep south. The thread says, Texas but anyone in the surrounding states that does not care about driving is more than WELCOMED to come, hell, ANYONE is invited! the more the merrier!! Lets see who BLEEDS SQ in the south!

We spoke to Chris Pate 8x world champion, owner of the world famous 1 seat civic and also owner of MObile Toys, about hosting the event at his shop and he was gracious enough to allow us to do as as long as it does not conflict with any competition. THanks Chris, you rock!!!

Mobile Toys
909 Univiersity dr. E #B
Colleg Station, Tx 77840

Food and drinks will be provided... nothing is set in stone. maybe some timmy chans chicken wings and rice!!  any inputs would be accepted.

I will also, bring my Audio Control RTA, and also a PC based one for anyone that wants to RTA their car..

The date looks like its going to be *June 4th* .... Ok everyone... if im missing something, or you have any good ideas LETS CHIME IN!!!

So far we have:

SouthSyde - Cuong (Chad)
AznGotSkillz - Mark
Matdotcom - Matt
SoundJunkie - Erik

Lets make this meet a memorable one!


----------



## RedAggie03

Depending on the date, I'm down for sure. I haven't seen Chris in a few years, it would be cool to catch up.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Depending on date and how my finances are I'll try to make it. Chances are slim though being 7.5 hours for me.


----------



## trunks9_us

Wow So Everyone is coming to my town huh? Maybe I might show up. But I dont even have a system anymore  I have a stripped car right now. I had no idea u wanted to take the time to rta my car


----------



## Fus1on

Thanks for the invite SouthSyde, I doubt i'll have my stuff installed by then but it would be cool to hang out and maybe learn a few things. Money for the extra-curricular stuff is an issue at the moment so i'll have to see what I can do between now and then.

Robert


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

What date are we looking at here? Setting a date in concrete is the way to go to give people a chance to plan way ahead...then if they can't make it that's just tough.


----------



## SQ Audi

Chances are my car will be in Pate's garage getting a new install after May 23rd, so I can make this trip.


----------



## matdotcom2000

Lets throw some dates out And weekend is ok with me just need to know atleast a week in advance.. The problem is if there is a competition going on the date we choose chris will not be able to make it so choosing two dates we are comforable with would be nice.. The more the better. 
Also if may people want a date during the week let us know... If you have unfinished install DOES NOT matter still comeout and lets see where you are at maybe we can help. 

Days 
weekend May 21, 28
June 4, 11, 18, 25


----------



## RedAggie03

damnit...looks like I'm busy every Saturday until July 9th.


----------



## SouthSyde

after may 21st...  either saturday or sunday... does not matter to me...


----------



## azngotskills

Yea...we should decided on a date as a priority, then everyone can plan around it

*How does Saturday June 4th sound to everyone?*


----------



## SouthSyde

azngotskills said:


> Yea...we should decided on a date as a priority, then everyone can plan around it
> 
> *How does Saturday June 4th sound to everyone?*


June 4th it is then my friend!


----------



## SouthSyde

Seems that we might be able to get a very special guest... I wont say who yet until it is concrete, but i will say he is one of the premier tuner in this industry!!


----------



## azngotskills

If you were interested, I will be running the following:

*Vehicle:* 2008 Toyota Camry SE
*HU/DSP:* Pioneer AVIC-X930BT w/ Mosconi DSP 6to8 (or Audison BitOne.1 if not available)
*Fronstage: *Scan-speak 18W and 12M revelators and Illuminator tweeters
*Subwoofers:* Acoustic Elegance IB12 (x2)
*Ampifiers:* JL Audio XD700/5 (x2)

If you can, please post what you will have in your rides so that we can have an idea of what can be demoed and experienced......Lets get to planning early and make this meet a rebirth of sound quality in Texas!


----------



## trunks9_us

My ride is dead! I have a crappy car with a crappy ass install now oh well Maybe if I had my ex with me **** wouldn't went down hill. I wanna slice her up for ruining my system...


----------



## SouthSyde

*Vehicle*: 2006 Acura RL
*HU/DSP*: Factory Radio/Matt R Class A line driver/ Matt R modded Zapco DSP6
*Fronstage*: Audison Thesis 3 way Orchestra
*Subwoofers:* JBL 10GTI
*Ampifiers:* Matt R modded Zapco c2k 4.0/Zapco c2k 4.0/Zapco c2k 6.0


----------



## ibanzil

I most likely will be there. Hopefully with a fire free trunk and my Utopias in the car instead of the closet they have called home for over a year.


----------



## matdotcom2000

My system
Toyota Tundra 2007
Hu: pioneer p4100 digital out to Bitone
Amps: c2ks!!!
Tweeters/ Midbass: New Hertz MLK2
Midrange: Focal Be 3
Sub: w12gti jbl


----------



## SQ Audi

1998 Mustang GT Convertible
Focal K3P w/TN53K Active
Focal Solid 4 (x2) Solid 1
Focal 33V2

Getting some changes done, but won't tell yet as of what. They are secret until Heatwave in Austin. It will be the debut in USAC...will debut them in IASCA come July6.


----------



## SouthSyde

SQ Stang said:


> 1998 Mustang GT Convertible
> Focal K3P w/TN53K Active
> Focal Solid 4 (x2) Solid 1
> Focal 33V2
> 
> Getting some changes done, but won't tell yet as of what. They are secret until Heatwave in Austin. It will be the debut in USAC...will debut them in IASCA come July6.


what about the heatwave in houston?


----------



## SQ Audi

Houston was MISERABLE for me...Way too humid for me to have fun. I try and hit only one Heatwave show now. Since I missed Spring Break Jam...the only other regional that I know of is Austin Heat Wave. I need my points for USAC World Finals.


----------



## Jboogie

I should be able to make it in June. Gonna try to go to Heatwave in Austin also.


----------



## ZAKOH

Don't look at my 400 posts. It's just an unemployed guy with too much time fresh out of college trying to learn about car audio. I just got into car audio hobby. I have a relatively crappy sound system in my car. I would love to hear what a "proper" SQ setup should sound like. I could drive to College Station, no problem. I have never been there, though a university in that town once offered me admission there.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

System is in my siggy. No plans of changing anything for a very long time. Got what I wanted and couldn't be happier


----------



## jowens500

I'll try my best to make it.

2007 Honda Accord
factory/bitone
Hertz MLK165
Hertz MK250
Audison LRx5.1k


----------



## SouthSyde

Imma try to hit the heatwave in houston and mayybe the one in austin also..


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98

i may make it out for this but it will be w/o system.


----------



## matdotcom2000

I will be at both heatwaves. But I am really leaning towards the austin one more.


----------



## SouthSyde

anyone else intersted in joining in on a day of fun filled with tuning and listening??


----------



## trebor

I may try to make this, I just can't commit yet. I'd love to come but I'm trying to finish up my own install on weekends so I might end up doing that.


----------



## matdotcom2000

My goal is to get another box built for my jbl w12gti so the comparison can be made between ported and sealed... The additional box that I am building is going to be ported.. I will also try to have some more speakers to compare for those who have not completed systems and are trying to decide between speakers. 

Its an easy swap for me for speakers.

This meet to me is not really about having completed systems or not. Its more so about the exposure to the hobby, listening getting people opinion who are in the hobby (my wife cant tell the difference) and just having a good time with it.


----------



## SoundJunkie

I should be there as well. System in my 2007 Toyota FJ as follows:

Panasonic "Bottlehead" (modded by MattR)

JBL MS-8(hopefully modded by MattR by June)

HAT Legatia SE 3way front end with:
L1Pro R2's
L4SE's
L8's

SI BM MKIII sub

Audio Art amps
2 - 400.2's
2 - 200MS's

Tons of RaamMat BXTII and Ensolite

Looking forward to it!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde

Looks like there will be some great cars for those who always say "there are no shops with so and so speakers around me."

we gonna have hertz mille, focal krx, scan speaks, audison thesis, and even hat se!! so far at least, hopefully more to come!


----------



## el_bob-o

I'll more than likely attend, it is somewhat dependent on work (but I work at Miller Brewery so if I do go I will more than likely have beer in tow). If I do make it I will be in my Del Sol which is currently being finished but the system will more than likely change by then.

HU: Alpine 7998 or 7949, maybe an Eclipse 8053
Amps: Xtant 603X and 604X unless I buy something new by then
Speakers: Nakamichi components
Subs: 3 ed sq10's, hope to change this to a single infinity beta 15 by then

The setup is temporary, I didn't have time to go the direction I wanted because I need to drive the car to work for a while.


----------



## SQ Audi

My new install will be done by then. I will be there with something special for those who want to listen.


----------



## SouthSyde

SQ Stang said:


> My new install will be done by then. I will be there with something special for those who want to listen.


come on.... no hints?? i see u got rid of your focals!


----------



## SQ Audi

Almost gone...the reveal won't be until it is installed, but just keep in mind, for USAC competition, I won't need a rear mounted sub. I only have 4 speakers up front and all the bass I could want in an SQ application. 

Now for IASCA, I will be keeping my sub in the rear...but in USAC, It won't even be hooked up.


----------



## SouthSyde

SQ Stang said:


> Almost gone...the reveal won't be until it is installed, but just keep in mind, for USAC competition, I won't need a rear mounted sub. I only have 4 speakers up front and all the bass I could want in an SQ application.
> 
> Now for IASCA, I will be keeping my sub in the rear...but in USAC, It won't even be hooked up.


Cant wait to see.. your previous install looked impressive already!


----------



## SQ Audi

Thanks man. I am really excited about this new venture. Still staying with MobileToys as my installer, and keeping my Focal amps and rear sub. But going a totally different route with the front stage.

It will be sweet for sure!


----------



## SouthSyde

looks like my car will 100% be finished in time for the meet!


----------



## tijuana_no

I will try to make it . And hopefully my humble DB Drive system will be up to some of your high dollar systems.


----------



## SQ Audi

Ruperto, your humble DB Drive system...dude, I know that system, and it will be MORE than up to the challenge! Would be great to see you again brother!


----------



## tijuana_no

SQ Stang said:


> Ruperto, your humble DB Drive system...dude, I know that system, and it will be MORE than up to the challenge! Would be great to see you again brother!


Saying hello and seeing you and chris and gang is always a pleasure.


----------



## SouthSyde

tijuana_no said:


> I will try to make it . And hopefully my humble DB Drive system will be up to some of your high dollar systems.


85% install my friend!!


----------



## tijuana_no

SouthSyde said:


> 85% install my friend!!


if install is part of hard work , yes it is !


----------



## SouthSyde

tijuana_no said:


> if install is part of hard work , yes it is !


yes... back breaking, fiberglassed fingers, and fiberglass itching harddd workkk LOL


----------



## SQ Audi

Ok, Focal set sold today. The Reveal is on for sure now! Get ready boys, car will be at Pates this weekend!


----------



## SouthSyde

SQ Stang said:


> Ok, Focal set sold today. The Reveal is on for sure now! Get ready boys, car will be at Pates this weekend!


sounds great

as for me.. ive been "working hard" lol all morning to finish the kicks...  will be getting my processor from matt back this week and then its tuning time!


----------



## jowens500

I may or may not wash my car before I come. That's my only worry


----------



## SouthSyde

jowens500 said:


> I may or may not wash my car before I come. That's my only worry


Its whats on the inside that counts!


----------



## SQ Audi

Jason, there is a carwash just a few blocks away from Pates shop. It will be good to see you again.


----------



## khanhfat

Finally got the ml1600 midbass

My set up will be
P9 combo
Scandinavia 1
ML1600
JBL 10" P series
Hertz and Zapco amps


----------



## jowens500

SQ Stang said:


> Jason, there is a carwash just a few blocks away from Pates shop. It will be good to see you again.


I was being sarcastic. Everyones worried about install this, tune that, waiting on xxx part to come in. All I'm worried about is if I feel like cleaning the Accord or not. Dude, you live what, 3 miles from me and we have to drive half way across Texas to hang out?


----------



## azngotskills

Looks like the turn out is getting bigger and bigger  Looking forward to hearing systems with different equipment and different ears!


----------



## matdotcom2000

Ok folks went to the shop today to hear the Civic and MAN all I can say is that you are in for a treat.. The best sounding car I have ever heard.. There is a reason it is WORLD CHAMPION!!! Very balanced and studio quality.... Talked to Chris and he is excited to have us come out to his shop!!! Woot


----------



## SQ Audi

That Civic is the only car I have ever judged that received a perfect score in Sound Quality. Truly the best sounding car I have ever heard.


----------



## SQ Audi

jowens500 said:


> I was being sarcastic. Everyones worried about install this, tune that, waiting on xxx part to come in. All I'm worried about is if I feel like cleaning the Accord or not. Dude, you live what, 3 miles from me and we have to drive half way across Texas to hang out?


Well, if you put it that way...sheesh.

I didn't know you weren't with Advantage anymore. We can hang out anytime bro!

Want to take a trip with me tomorrow and head down early. I have to take my car to Pate to get the install done. 

I think you will be surprised at what I am running now.


----------



## SouthSyde

SQ Stang said:


> Well, if you put it that way...sheesh.
> 
> I didn't know you weren't with Advantage anymore. We can hang out anytime bro!
> 
> Want to take a trip with me tomorrow and head down early. I have to take my car to Pate to get the install done.
> 
> I think you will be surprised at what I am running now.


i have yet to hear the civic, but i am sure excited to hear the car that beat mark eldridge's nascar!


----------



## SQ Audi

I hope you didn't think it was my car. I have yet to beat Eldridge, or Pate, or Buwalda...but that doesn't mean that I won't.


----------



## SouthSyde

SQ Stang said:


> I hope you didn't think it was my car. I have yet to beat Eldridge, or Pate, or Buwalda...but that doesn't mean that I won't.


didnt chris's civic beat mark at sbn this past year?


----------



## SouthSyde

waitt.... i think taht was a few years back? id otn remember.. hehe


----------



## UNBROKEN

I'm still iffy...I'll be back home in time to have about a week to finish gutting and rebuild my whole interior and system. All the parts and pieces are sitting in my shop...just hoping to have the time to get it all together.
Really hoping to hear some great systems to learn more about what I need to be listening for in mine.

I'll be bringing what's in my sig if it get it all back together.


----------



## SQ Audi

Would love to see that F250 and to take a gander at the install. Even if you don't have it installed, come out to socialize with us!


----------



## SouthSyde

SQ Stang said:


> Would love to see that F250 and to take a gander at the install. Even if you don't have it installed, come out to socialize with us!


X2!!!!

Here is my lil build for those that are interested...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-member-build-logs/104634-2006-acura-rl-rebuild.html


----------



## Born2Rock

MY SYSTEM:

a pr. of Dyn Audio *Esotar2 Tweeters*  { *Audison Thesis HV Venti *- Class 'A' ,400 watts per }

a pr. of DynAudio  *Esotar2 4"mids * {*Audison LRx 2.9 amp *, 260 Watts per }

a pr. of DynAudio *'Special25' Home 8” woofers * {*two LRx 1.400 mono amps*, 350watts per }

3 enclosed JL Audio *10W6v2 10" subs * {*JL Audio 1000/1v2 amp*, 333 watts per} 

~ *Alpine IVA-D310 Dvd/Cd *
~ *Alpine PXA-h701 Processor* 
~ *Audio Control Four.1 EQ's *for SUBs + 8s
~ *Kinetik 2400*
~ *High Output Alternator*

*The tweets and mids are *on-axis *! 

I'd love to have my car RTA'd . 
Do I need to *sign up in advance*, to get in line ?


----------



## matdotcom2000

No need we got you


----------



## SouthSyde

Born2Rock said:


> MY SYSTEM:
> 
> a pr. of Dyn Audio *Esotar2 Tweeters*  { *Audison Thesis HV Venti *- Class 'A' ,400 watts per }
> 
> a pr. of DynAudio  *Esotar2 4"mids * {*Audison LRx 2.9 amp *, 260 Watts per }
> 
> a pr. of DynAudio *'Special25' Home 8” woofers * {*two LRx 1.400 mono amps*, 350watts per }
> 
> 3 enclosed JL Audio *10W6v2 10" subs * {*JL Audio 1000/1v2 amp*, 333 watts per}
> 
> ~ *Alpine IVA-D310 Dvd/Cd *
> ~ *Alpine PXA-h701 Processor*
> ~ *Audio Control Four.1 EQ's *for SUBs + 8s
> ~ *Kinetik 2400*
> ~ *High Output Alternator*
> 
> *The tweets and mids are *on-axis *!
> 
> I'd love to have my car RTA'd .
> Do I need to *sign up in advance*, to get in line ?


That is an impressive system you got man... got any pics?

but no need to sign up for anything... everyone who wants to be rta will... ill make sure your car gets done.


----------



## SQ Audi

Well, the car won't be at Pates over the next two weeks. Had a blowout on the interstate with the car on the trailer, so got it fixed over after a 2 hour wait. So I just came home. Don't know when this car will be done now.


----------



## SouthSyde

SQ Stang said:


> Well, the car won't be at Pates over the next two weeks. Had a blowout on the interstate with the car on the trailer, so got it fixed over after a 2 hour wait. So I just came home. Don't know when this car will be done now.


o no... sorry to hear that man... i hope in the end all will be well.. 

why is your car trailered if you dont mind me asking?

its not a daily driver?


----------



## Born2Rock

SouthSyde said:


> That is an impressive system you got man... got any pics?
> 
> but no need to sign up for anything... everyone who wants to be rta will... ill make sure your car gets done.


SOUTHSYDE ,
Are *you* the one whom will personally be doing the RTA'ing ?


----------



## SQ Audi

It's a daily driver, but, I had to drop it off, and nobody to take the trip with me. So trailer it, leave the trailer there in CS, and then drive the truck home.

WILL NEVER GET A TRAILER FROM UHAUL AGAIN. They have 8 ply tires that are speed rated at 55mph. Go 70 and you have a chance of blowing a tire. bastards!


----------



## SouthSyde

SQ Stang said:


> It's a daily driver, but, I had to drop it off, and nobody to take the trip with me. So trailer it, leave the trailer there in CS, and then drive the truck home.
> 
> WILL NEVER GET A TRAILER FROM UHAUL AGAIN. They have 8 ply tires that are speed rated at 55mph. Go 70 and you have a chance of blowing a tire. bastards!


Dang thats nuts... well, at least you are ok.. is the car ok?


----------



## SouthSyde

Born2Rock said:


> SOUTHSYDE ,
> Are *you* the one whom will personally be doing the RTA'ing ?


They are my RTAs but anyone can use it, its fine with me... no biggie.


----------



## matdotcom2000

btw chris also has an rta at the shop he said that we could use if we wanted


----------



## SouthSyde

matdotcom2000 said:


> btw chris also has an rta at the shop he said that we could use if we wanted


So there is going to be 3!!


----------



## SouthSyde

SQ Stang said:


> That Civic is the only car I have ever judged that received a perfect score in Sound Quality. Truly the best sounding car I have ever heard.


So you used to be a judge??


----------



## Born2Rock

SouthSyde said:


> They are my RTAs but anyone can use it, its fine with me... no biggie.


I read earlier that* you *have a PC based RTA : " ...I will also, bring my Audio Control RTA, and also a PC based one for anyone that wants to RTA their car..."

Will you be using a* printer *w/ your PC ? I am so* curious *as to how my system looks on paper.


----------



## SouthSyde

Born2Rock said:


> I read earlier that* you *have a PC based RTA : " ...I will also, bring my Audio Control RTA, and also a PC based one for anyone that wants to RTA their car..."
> 
> Will you be using a* printer *w/ your PC ? I am so* curious *as to how my system looks on paper.


No printer... but if you like im sure we can save it and email to u..


----------



## SQ Audi

Still am a judge.

Certified both USAC and MECA


----------



## SouthSyde

SQ Stang said:


> Still am a judge.
> 
> Certified both USAC and MECA


that is awesome!!

are you still gonna be able to make it to our little meet?


----------



## SQ Audi

That is the plan...I just hope I can have my install done by then


----------



## SouthSyde

SQ Stang said:


> That is the plan...I just hope I can have my install done by then


me too!! hehe


----------



## matdotcom2000

Same here got a lot to do in a short time.. maybe done maybe not


----------



## SouthSyde

matdotcom2000 said:


> Same here got a lot to do in a short time.. maybe done maybe not


wat?? maybe not is not an option my friend.. i do wanna wanna see you forfeit LOL


----------



## matdotcom2000

started on my ported box today for the jbl 12gti


----------



## SouthSyde

Seems like i am thinking about making some burgers with my jalapeno/cilantro mayo... 

sp before the date i need to know how many is going for sure so i know how many cows i need to slaughter..


----------



## el_bob-o

Looks like I'm going to have to back out of this already, having a lot of issues with my most recent back surgery and the fix for it isn't going too well. On the plus side I'll be able to serve as a backup battery for my system when they finally do the implant in my spine.


----------



## SouthSyde

el_bob-o said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to back out of this already, having a lot of issues with my most recent back surgery and the fix for it isn't going too well. On the plus side I'll be able to serve as a backup battery for my system when they finally do the implant in my spine.


sorry to hear that, but take care of your health


----------



## Born2Rock

SouthSyde...you have a PM


----------



## SouthSyde

Born2Rock said:


> SouthSyde...you have a PM


no i dont heehe


----------



## SoundJunkie

I'm starting to get excited now! I had a chance to listen to SouthSyde's new setup this afternoon and it was real Smooth! 

I am looking forward to listening to all the other systems that will be there as well, and making some new friends. I never seem to be satisfied with what I have and maybe this will help me decide if I am done for now or I ditch the MS8 for a different processor. This event will definitely help me make up my mind!! 

See you all there......! Count me in for a burger or two Chad!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## tijuana_no

SoundJunkie said:


> I'm starting to get excited now! I had a chance to listen to SouthSyde's new setup this afternoon and it was real Smooth!
> 
> I am looking forward to listening to all the other systems that will be there as well, and making some new friends. I never seem to be satisfied with what I have and maybe this will help me decide if I am done for now or I ditch the MS8 for a different processor. This event will definitely help me make up my mind!!
> 
> See you all there......! Count me in for a burger or two Chad!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


If you decide to ditch the MS-8 please ditch it out my way .I am sure I can make good use of it.LOL


----------



## SouthSyde

SoundJunkie said:


> I'm starting to get excited now! I had a chance to listen to SouthSyde's new setup this afternoon and it was real Smooth!
> 
> I am looking forward to listening to all the other systems that will be there as well, and making some new friends. I never seem to be satisfied with what I have and maybe this will help me decide if I am done for now or I ditch the MS8 for a different processor. This event will definitely help me make up my mind!!
> 
> See you all there......! Count me in for a burger or two Chad!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Whoever is going... make sure Erik demo the midbass track from Focal #1 disc.. you will be in for a surprise! LOL


----------



## Born2Rock

Damn, Damn, Damn, Damn It ! 

I just got news that I have a tour in Europe May 25th-June 5th. 
{ Switzerland , Germany, Netherlands }

So I won't get to meet all you guys and show off my system ! 

I hope this Texas GTG in College Station is so successful that we can do it again, ...soon .


----------



## azngotskills

I'm getting my install finalized soon....now tuning until the meet :blush:


----------



## SouthSyde

Born2Rock said:


> Damn, Damn, Damn, Damn It !
> 
> I just got news that I have a tour in Europe May 25th-June 5th.
> { Switzerland , Germany, Netherlands }
> 
> So I won't get to meet all you guys and show off my system !
> 
> I hope this Texas GTG in College Station is so successful that we can do it again, ...soon .


 was reallllly looking forward to checking out your system


----------



## SouthSyde

tijuana_no said:


> If you decide to ditch the MS-8 please ditch it out my way .I am sure I can make good use of it.LOL


hey, what part of town u live in?


----------



## SouthSyde

azngotskills said:


> I'm getting my install finalized soon....now tuning until the meet :blush:


mark.... awesome news!!! i am very excited to see what you came up with for your kicks bro!

how about some sneak peak pics???


----------



## SouthSyde

Ok folks... went to mobile sounds today and got a chance to listen to chris pates world champion civic and its INCREDIBLE!! it sounds perfect! from the staging to the midbass, to the vocals, and realism.. its just amazing....

also got a chance to listen to David's aka FOOSMAN's mustang there.. again the install was friggin awesome!! the time they put into it, and the craftsmanship is amazing.. and it also sounded amazing... the dash on it was insane, also the kicks... lets hope that he goes to our meet so everyone can get a chance to demo...

Whoever is not into SQ and listen to those cars will be converted for sure!! 

its all about reviving SQ in the SOUTH!!!!


----------



## SQ Audi

I doubt that Foosman will come out for this meet and greet. The mustang is not a road car. It is a trailer queen. So unless he is going to tow it from Arlington, I am going to doubt that he will be there. 

I on the other hand, my car will most likely still be there by the time of our GTG. So I am hoping to rent a car, and drive down, then leave the car with enterprise there in CS, and drive my car home.


----------



## SouthSyde

SQ Stang said:


> I doubt that Foosman will come out for this meet and greet. The mustang is not a road car. It is a trailer queen. So unless he is going to tow it from Arlington, I am going to doubt that he will be there.
> 
> I on the other hand, my car will most likely still be there by the time of our GTG. So I am hoping to rent a car, and drive down, then leave the car with enterprise there in CS, and drive my car home.


So when are you dropping of the car? maybe i can swing by to get a sneak peak..  jk


----------



## azngotskills

SouthSyde said:


> mark.... awesome news!!! i am very excited to see what you came up with for your kicks bro!
> 
> how about some sneak peak pics???


let me see what I can do for you


----------



## azngotskills

Some teaser pictures


----------



## SouthSyde

Mark - O my... veryyy nice!! where are the 12m's gonna be?


----------



## azngotskills

SouthSyde said:


> Mark - O my... veryyy nice!! where are the 12m's gonna be?


Trying to get them in the stock dash location but the damn windshield is in the way LOL....might end up in the corner of the dash. I just want the frontstage to be as integrated into the stock flow as possible and still be functional with the stage


----------



## SoundJunkie

azngotskills said:


> Trying to get them in the stock dash location but the damn windshield is in the way LOL....might end up in the corner of the dash. I just want the frontstage to be as integrated into the stock flow as possible and still be functional with the stage


What is the reason for the slight horn loading of the tweeters in the A's ?


----------



## SouthSyde

azngotskills said:


> Trying to get them in the stock dash location but the damn windshield is in the way LOL....might end up in the corner of the dash. I just want the frontstage to be as integrated into the stock flow as possible and still be functional with the stage


Remove the windshield...  Problem solved! hehe


----------



## omar_uh

I would love to go ..... consider me in ! 

Vehicle: 2003 Sonata
HU/DSP: Alpine 9887 / MS8
Fronstage: ML165 + ML28 (bi amped)
Rears : Focal VR2 (no channels to run this yet)
Subwoofers: Morel Ultimo 12
Amplifiers: AS200.4 Mosconi & Audison Vrx 2.400


----------



## SQ Audi

SouthSyde said:


> So when are you dropping of the car? maybe i can swing by to get a sneak peak..  jk


Car will be there this Sunday. And will most likely be in the shop for about 2 weeks.


----------



## SouthSyde

SQ Stang said:


> Car will be there this Sunday. And will most likely be in the shop for about 2 weeks.


Dang, we are going to miss you by 2 days. I think we are swinging by there Friday.


----------



## SQ Audi

Sorry mang, but I am going to Arlington to meet Pate and load up my car on his trailer. So the car should be there a couple of weeks. Nothing to hear, yet.

But just you wait! it is going to be EPIC!


----------



## SouthSyde

OOOOO ok, so chris is dropping off davids car and picking up yours... makes sense...


----------



## trunks9_us

Hey a lil off topic here but is any of u guys who is coming to college station wanting to buy my subs off of me? I got 3 jbl w12gti's mkii in a sealed box I want them gone. I AM OPEN TO TRADES PLUS CASH but I am wanting more just cash I got 2 out of the 3 original boxes still I want to sell them with the box as in I have no use for these. 

I also have a Zapco 9.0 that has been painted blue with Zapco xd-vfd and xd-wrc and it is a package deal for the amp and vfd display & wrc If anyone is interested plz pm me as I do not keep up with this thread everyday. And I do live in College Station....


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Looks like I'm out. Me and a couple buddies will be camping and fishing. Sad thing is I'll probably burn more gas in my boat alone than I would making the trip to College Station and back


----------



## SouthSyde

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Looks like I'm out. Me and a couple buddies will be camping and fishing. Sad thing is I'll probably burn more gas in my boat alone than I would making the trip to College Station and back


maybe next time..  where are you guys fishing?? offshore?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

SouthSyde said:


> maybe next time..  where are you guys fishing?? offshore?


Lake Ouachata near Hot Springs, AR. We'll each have a bass boat with a 2-stroke v6. My 200hp Yamaha on a heavy HEAVY 19' Charger is better on gas than his 150hp Johnson on a 17.5' Stratos lol. Gotta love motors made in Japan


----------



## SouthSyde

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Lake Ouachata near Hot Springs, AR. We'll each have a bass boat with a 2-stroke v6. My 200hp Yamaha on a heavy HEAVY 19' Charger is better on gas than his 150hp Johnson on a 17.5' Stratos lol. Gotta love motors made in Japan


i know those bass boats are fastt.. but they burn that much feul? i have a buddy with a 30 ft contender and we take it 100 miles out we burn alotttt of fuel... i think over $400 worth!

i live in the south so im a saltwater fisherman at heart!


----------



## SouthSyde

2 week from today!!


----------



## SouthSyde

Looks like there will be more than one Hybrid SE car here...


----------



## SoundJunkie

HAHA ! I am glad he was so impressed, I am loving mine ! It will be nice to hear them in another system too.


----------



## SQ Audi

SouthSyde said:


> Looks like there will be more than one Hybrid SE car here...


ooooo....who is it, pm me the answer. We don't want to let the cat out of the bag here.


----------



## SQ Audi

Also, I will most likely just drive down and join the party. I doubt that my car will be finished by the time of the show, so I am hoping that we get it at least playing. Most likely I will be picking up my car at the end of the following week.


----------



## Born2Rock

Since I can't make this event, (I'll be on a Tour in Europe for a few weeks) I am hoping that someone has plans to document the event and then place plenty of Fotos up here, after the event. 

I truly wished I could have been available to share my car, for everyone to hear !

I hope everyone has a great time !


----------



## SouthSyde

SQ Stang said:


> ooooo....who is it, pm me the answer. We don't want to let the cat out of the bag here.


how are you going to tell me to PM you when you dont recieve PMs hehe 

but well, erik (soundjunkie) has the SE 3 way... and matt (matdotcom2000) who was using hertz mlk2 until he heard eriks car... now he will be running the l6se with the focal beryllium be3 with the ring radiator tweets!


----------



## SouthSyde

SQ Stang said:


> ooooo....who is it, pm me the answer. We don't want to let the cat out of the bag here.





Born2Rock said:


> Since I can't make this event, (I'll be on a Tour in Europe for a few weeks) I am hoping that someone has plans to document the event and then place plenty of Fotos up here, after the event.
> 
> I truly wished I could have been available to share my car, for everyone to hear !
> 
> I hope everyone has a great time !


what group do you play for? out of curiosity.. but we sure will take lots of pics!  i am still disappointed to not have the oppurtunity to mess with your system.. maybe when you come back if you dont mind the drive, come to houston and we can get it right for u.


----------



## Born2Rock

SouthSyde, I live in North-West Houston...what part do you live ?


----------



## SouthSyde

Born2Rock said:


> SouthSyde, I live in North-West Houston...what part do you live ?


i live in p-land.. matt and erik live up nw tho!


----------



## Born2Rock

*That is Great News !* Maybe all four of us could hook up sometime. I'll gladly offer to help pay for your gas, if we could all hook up in the NorthWest area. Ask them what they think, when ya see them !


----------



## ItalynStylion

Alright guys, Mark sent me a text today reminding me of the event. It's a good thing he did too! I was originally going to be out of town but my trip got cancelled so the Stereo Clarity truck is going to be there! 

Did we get a headcount yet?

I've got a popup tent I can bring for shade and a cooler to have drinks in. We doing food/bbq?


----------



## SoundJunkie

Born2Rock said:


> *That is Great News !* Maybe all four of us could hook up sometime. I'll gladly offer to help pay for your gas, if we could all hook up in the NorthWest area. Ask them what they think, when ya see them !


I am home on the weekends and live near Tomball in Gleannloch- Farms SD. I can make some time whenever all of us decide!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SoundJunkie

ItalynStylion said:


> Alright guys, Mark sent me a text today reminding me of the event. It's a good thing he did too! I was originally going to be out of town but my trip got cancelled so the Stereo Clarity truck is going to be there!
> 
> Did we get a headcount yet?
> 
> I've got a popup tent I can bring for shade and a cooler to have drinks in. We doing food/bbq?


Chad, are you keeping a head count?
Anyway, I am in! I am supplying the grill....Weber Q, and I believe that burgers are on the menu so far. Shade is always welcome! I have a few chairs I will bring as well.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde

im just gonna marinade and cook 25 or so burgers..  tent and cooler would be nice!


----------



## SQ Audi

I will be there, come hell or highwater. My car should be there this week, and I want to be there to oversee the final part of the install.

Joe


----------



## SouthSyde

ItalynStylion said:


> Alright guys, Mark sent me a text today reminding me of the event. It's a good thing he did too! I was originally going to be out of town but my trip got cancelled so the Stereo Clarity truck is going to be there!
> 
> Did we get a headcount yet?
> 
> I've got a popup tent I can bring for shade and a cooler to have drinks in. We doing food/bbq?


what are you running now man? i remember you had trouble with the ms8...


----------



## ItalynStylion

SouthSyde said:


> what are you running now man? i remember you had trouble with the ms8...


I rid myself of the MShate a long time ago for a Bit1 and I've never been happier. I had been running Wavecor tweets, H-Audio Ebonys, ED e3.8's, and an HD900/5 with the bit one. I've been testing a lot of drivers lately for some other stuff so it's not together right now. I'll be putting the Wavecors back in and either the Ebonys or something else. We'll see what I end up with come that weekend.


----------



## trunks9_us

Ill be riding my bicycle up there ill be in and out cause I got a schedule to keep up with on my training but I wanna meet some girls some bring your single hot girls with u


----------



## SouthSyde

ItalynStylion said:


> I rid myself of the MShate a long time ago for a Bit1 and I've never been happier. I had been running Wavecor tweets, H-Audio Ebonys, ED e3.8's, and an HD900/5 with the bit one. I've been testing a lot of drivers lately for some other stuff so it's not together right now. I'll be putting the Wavecors back in and either the Ebonys or something else. We'll see what I end up with come that weekend.


:laugh: beeen wanting to hear some of that h-audio stuff..


----------



## SouthSyde

Born2Rock said:


> *That is Great News !* Maybe all four of us could hook up sometime. I'll gladly offer to help pay for your gas, if we could all hook up in the NorthWest area. Ask them what they think, when ya see them !


no need to pay gas.. lol it the poison from the "bug" that drives me


----------



## ItalynStylion

trunks9_us said:


> Ill be riding my bicycle up there ill be in and out cause I got a schedule to keep up with on my training but I wanna meet some girls some bring your single hot girls with u


Don't bother man, they're bringing all the girls for me 

What are you training for, road bike races? I'm an endurance freak too but more of a runner and mountain biker.


----------



## SQ Audi

ItalynStylion said:


> Don't bother man, they're bringing all the girls for me
> 
> What are you training for, road bike races? I'm an endurance freak too but more of a runner and mountain biker.


crap, and here i will be with my fat ass. Nice.

Oh well, it is all in good fun...<note to self: better eat on the way down there so I don't look like a pig>


----------



## trunks9_us

ItalynStylion said:


> Don't bother man, they're bringing all the girls for me
> 
> What are you training for, road bike races? I'm an endurance freak too but more of a runner and mountain biker.


I in training for boxing still training my body to be able to go plenty of time working out with out being tired a bike ride is nothing to me.



SQ Stang said:


> crap, and here i will be with my fat ass. Nice.
> 
> Oh well, it is all in good fun...<note to self: better eat on the way down there so I don't look like a pig>


----------



## ItalynStylion

Dude, you think us runner guys eat salads? We have to eat twice as much as everyone else to keep from wasting away!!! If anyone will look like a pig it's me. Remember in Uncle Buck when John Candy is vaccuuming frosted flakes off his shirt while he's on the couch? Where do you think he learned that trick?


----------



## SouthSyde

tijuana_no said:


> If you decide to ditch the MS-8 please ditch it out my way .I am sure I can make good use of it.LOL


Ruperto, it was NICE meeting you today.... sure as hell learned alot and thank you for the critieque of the system... it will be improved!!


----------



## trunks9_us

So yea anyone who is coming be sure to bring your wallets and buy my gear cause I plan on trying to sell to u all my stuff ... I am selling a ton of stuff and it will be super easy to get rid of it when yall are in town. I will take paypal but prefer cash.

Who is some things I know for sure off the top of my head prices are not set yet.

Tons of speaker and power wires lots of it new from knukonceptz.com

This is what i have that is still new - I will have a price list and everything and pics of everything when I come up there.

KFX0BK Kolossus Fleks Kable 1/0 Black Power/Ground Wire 18 
KFX0R Kolossus Fleks Kable 1/0 Red Power /Ground Wire 18 
KFX4BK Kolossus Fleks Kable 4 Gauge Black Power/Ground Wire 36 1.55
KAR16SS-100 Karma SS 16 Gauge Speaker Wire - 100 Feet 1 35.99
KLE16BL Klear Kable Blue 16 Gauge Speaker Wire 25 
RT1/0516BK Gold Plated 1/0 Ring Terminal - Black 2 
RT1/0516R Gold Plated 1/0 Ring Terminal -Red 2 
RT4516BK Gold Plated 4AWG Ring Terminal -Black 4 
RT4516R Gold Plated 4AWG Ring Terminal -Red 4 

I have used stuff as well lots of fleks cable 4 guage used 

Almost 100 ft of KASA Kable Silver Plated 12 Gauge Speaker Wire Has been cut though 4 times for my speakers and tweets

Jbl w12gti's - 3 of them would like to sell all together with the box but if not then will sell individual 

Esb Zapco 3 way set - new tweets - used mid ranges - used mid woofers

Tons of zapco cables & accessories - slb-u's volume knobs etc 

Blue Zapco 9.0 with vfd & wrc

Black Zapco Reference 650.6

Zapco DC750.2 - has no leds but does work

Zapco DC1000.4 - Cant program the amp thru the usb port unless the top cover is off 
the plug wont fit. Other then that works flawlessly 

Dynaudio esotar2 - 110 tweets

Dynaudio esotar2 - 1200 sub


*This is some of the stuff what I will do is make a list of everything this week and figure out everything I am selling then it will be a simple I will hopefully have the final list put up by sunday Prices will be a lil bit cheaper considering no dealing with shipping and hopefully all cash orders.*


----------



## tijuana_no

SouthSyde said:


> Ruperto, it was NICE meeting you today.... sure as hell learned alot and thank you for the critieque of the system... it will be improved!!


It was nice meeting you also and hope I was of good help!. I am sure your system will be awsome when dial up right.


----------



## azngotskills

My setup is a bit injured but hoping to get something payable for your guys....i will be going regardless though


----------



## tijuana_no

ItalynStylion said:


> Alright guys, Mark sent me a text today reminding me of the event. It's a good thing he did too! I was originally going to be out of town but my trip got cancelled so the Stereo Clarity truck is going to be there!
> 
> Did we get a headcount yet?
> 
> I've got a popup tent I can bring for shade and a cooler to have drinks in. We doing food/bbq?


for drinks in the cooler...............................I take a few NEGRA MODELOS .LOL


----------



## ItalynStylion

XX and Shiner will likely be in it for sure. Water too I suppose. Negra...we'll see


----------



## SouthSyde

tijuana_no said:


> for drinks in the cooler...............................I take a few NEGRA MODELOS .LOL


Next time i come up there.. i make sure i bring some modelos for ya! 

music doessss wound better after a couple beers... your ears open up more lol


----------



## matdotcom2000

tijuana_no said:


> for drinks in the cooler...............................I take a few NEGRA MODELOS .LOL


Oh **** now you speaking my language!!!


----------



## SouthSyde

tijuana_no said:


> It was nice meeting you also and hope I was of good help!. I am sure your system will be awsome when dial up right.


you know the last 15% is always the hardest...


----------



## SoundJunkie

SouthSyde said:


> you know the last 15% is always the hardest...


And has taken you two days to get right...hahaha!! :laugh: Can't wait to hear it now!


----------



## roxj01

as of right now i doubt i will be able to make it. i was hoping i could get someone to cover my shift or use a vacation day but its not looking good. if any of you houston guys want to do a get together, im definitely in. i would love some help getting my system fine tuned. then again it could be ok.....(i doubt it lol) my ears are pretty shot after 11 years of sirens whaling in them.


----------



## SouthSyde

SoundJunkie said:


> And has taken you two days to get right...hahaha!! :laugh: Can't wait to hear it now!


still not 100% but closer... maybe 89.5 or 90% now..



roxj01 said:


> as of right now i doubt i will be able to make it. i was hoping i could get someone to cover my shift or use a vacation day but its not looking good. if any of you houston guys want to do a get together, im definitely in. i would love some help getting my system fine tuned. then again it could be ok.....(i doubt it lol) my ears are pretty shot after 11 years of sirens whaling in them.


i think there is going to be a strain of deadly flu virueses that saturday and you are one of the unlucky recepients of it and cannot make it to work..


----------



## SouthSyde

1 week to go!! 

so far i think we have:

soundjunkie
matdotcom
azngotskillllllllz
sq stang
trunks
sublimez
redaggie (maybe)
jboogie
ZAKOH (maybe)
jowens500
blackkonblack (maybe)
trebor (maybe)
khanhfat
khanhfat's friend lol
unbroken (maybe)
tijuana no
omar uh
italianstallion


Whoever dont speak up dont get any burgers!!! lol

ALSO is anyone ALLERGIC to mayo, jalapeno, or cilantro??? LOL


----------



## roxj01

As tempting as it is to skip work I'm not going to be able to make it. Hopefully I can meet up with some of you Houston area guys in the near future. Oh yeah, be sure to take lots of pics!


----------



## tijuana_no

roxj01 said:


> As tempting as it is to skip work I'm not going to be able to make it. Hopefully I can meet up with some of you Houston area guys in the near future. Oh yeah, be sure to take lots of pics!


I am always willing to meet up with the H-town boys either SQ/SPL .I am kind of a music lover ...........


----------



## SouthSyde

tijuana_no said:


> I am always willing to meet up with the H-town boys either SQ/SPL .I am kind of a music lover ...........


think i am a little closer.. id say 91%


----------



## SoundJunkie

SouthSyde said:


> think i am a little closer.. id say 91%


I would have to agree! Much better than my last listen! I have some work to do this week....it should be all buttoned up by Friday.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SQ Audi

I am looking forward to this GTG. My car won't be even close to being done, but I need to listen to some of your cars, and I want to meet you guys too. I am hoping to make Heat Wave Austin with the car. July would be tough for me because I am supposed to become a first time Grand Pa during July, so this might be the only time to meet some of you. Besides, I miss my buddies in CS. So this is a chance to see them again too. Should be a day of some very good times!

--Joe


----------



## RedAggie03

I'm a no-go...I have to leave town on Saturday. Bummer.


----------



## SouthSyde

SoundJunkie said:


> I would have to agree! Much better than my last listen! I have some work to do this week....it should be all buttoned up by Friday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk






SQ Stang said:


> I am looking forward to this GTG. My car won't be even close to being done, but I need to listen to some of your cars, and I want to meet you guys too. I am hoping to make Heat Wave Austin with the car. July would be tough for me because I am supposed to become a first time Grand Pa during July, so this might be the only time to meet some of you. Besides, I miss my buddies in CS. So this is a chance to see them again too. Should be a day of some very good times!
> 
> --Joe


congrats on being grand pa!  i am also going to try to make it to austin heatwave. maybe we shall meet agian lol


----------



## tijuana_no

I will be about 50 % .I been working on my SPL side of the car trying to get 154-155 db's from last years 153 db's . I only have one eq working , couldn't get the other one to work , so only one size be eq'd , but still is fun to listen and have an idea of how it would be for finals .

Hey ! do we have a schedule for meeting.


----------



## djtsmith007

i might be down for this


----------



## SouthSyde

tijuana_no said:


> I will be about 50 % .I been working on my SPL side of the car trying to get 154-155 db's from last years 153 db's . I only have one eq working , couldn't get the other one to work , so only one size be eq'd , but still is fun to listen and have an idea of how it would be for finals .
> 
> Hey ! do we have a schedule for meeting.


U wanna meet us around 290? and we all go together? i plan on being there at 10 am or 11 am depending on when the shop actually opens..


----------



## tijuana_no

Chad , that sounds good .


----------



## SoundJunkie

SouthSyde said:


> U wanna meet us around 290? and we all go together? i plan on being there at 10 am or 11 am depending on when the shop actually opens..


290 @ where? I am down for the Caravan also! Remind me to bring the Weber Chad!! Haha! If you don't it will be steak tartar for all!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde

SoundJunkie said:


> 290 @ where? I am down for the Caravan also! Remind me to bring the Weber Chad!! Haha! If you don't it will be steak tartar for all!!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


yo erik... dont forget the weber and the PROPANE! lol

290 and 1960 would be a good meeting place.. or barker


----------



## SQ Audi

I will be there Friday Night. Staying with a friend and will be there before they open on Saturday. Looking forward to this.


----------



## tijuana_no

Joe , I will be looking forward on seeing you .


----------



## SQ Audi

tijuana_no said:


> Joe , I will be looking forward on seeing you .


Feelings mutual brother! I will show you what Pate and I are working up for this season.

Be safe in your travels my friend.

Joe


----------



## omar_uh

hey guys where are we meeting Saturday morning ? 290 and 1960 is fine for me ....... please put exact time & location for all of you who would like to start off together from houston on sat morning.


----------



## SouthSyde

omar_uh said:


> hey guys where are we meeting Saturday morning ? 290 and 1960 is fine for me ....... please put exact time & location for all of you who would like to start off together from houston on sat morning.


9 or 915... there is a chevron there...


----------



## SQ Audi

Mobile Toys opens at 10...so you guys be careful on your travels out there. I have confirmation that my car is finally at Pates and Dave Seals car is home. If my wife doesn't go, then I might have room for another OKC boy (Trebor) so if you are subscribed, text me brother and we will see if you are up for a nice little road trip.


BTW guys, there is a GTG in OKC Area in August, so if you want to meet some of the OKC peeps, we would love to have you. There is a thread here but I don't have the link.

See you guys Saturday.


----------



## ItalynStylion

DFW guys...Mark and I are going to roll down together. not sure what time we'll leave or from where just yet. But if any of you would like to follow you're more than welcome to join.


----------



## SQ Audi

Just got off the phone with Pate and he said that a morning gig is great! He opens up at 10am (like I said) and he will have to start packing up around 4pm, mainly cause he has a GIG (he is Lead Singer of a local band) Saturday night. I think it would be great if some of you guys could make it to his show. They are quite good and Chris has a talent for sure!


----------



## omar_uh

Houston folks who are driving together, we are meeting on 

*Saturday 06/04*

Chevron - Speedy Stop 

13155 Fm 1960 Rd W Houston, TX 77065

9 A.M SHARP


----------



## SQ Audi

I am heading out at 10 am today...Trebor, if you still want to go, I hope you can get off work to head out.

Wife is exhausted from her trip and she isn't going to make it. So unless Trebor comes along, I will be solo for this event! Have a great trip all!

Joe


----------



## SouthSyde

SQ Stang said:


> I am heading out at 10 am today...Trebor, if you still want to go, I hope you can get off work to head out.
> 
> Wife is exhausted from her trip and she isn't going to make it. So unless Trebor comes along, I will be solo for this event! Have a great trip all!
> 
> Joe


have a safe trip joe.. we will see you tomorrow...


----------



## SoundJunkie

omar_uh said:


> Houston folks who are driving together, we are meeting on
> 
> *Saturday 06/04*
> 
> Chevron - Speedy Stop
> 
> 13155 Fm 1960 Rd W Houston, TX 77065
> 
> 9 A.M SHARP


I will be there at 9AM ! Blue Toyota FJ....jammin!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## trunks9_us

What times u guys gonna be there cause I just found out I have to be at a friends bday party on sat


----------



## SouthSyde

trunks9_us said:


> What times u guys gonna be there cause I just found out I have to be at a friends bday party on sat


trying to by 10 am man


----------



## SouthSyde

Last call for anyone allergic to jalapeno or cilantros LOL

getting the meat and marinating tonight..


----------



## ItalynStylion

What's the address on this place?


EDIT: NVM

Mobile Toys
909 Univiersity dr. E #B
Colleg Station, Tx 77840


----------



## GLN305

Worked till 4am this morning...can't make it. Have a good time!


----------



## 8675309

Great shop good guys! so how did the show go?


----------



## SouthSyde

Had a blast meeting some of you for the first time.... had a blast today hanging out, BSing, and listening to cars...

im sure it wont be the last meet we have!!

Joe - any time u want a recipe my friend.. i got ya covered!! 

Steven - thank you soo much for the tent.. we wouldve been the burgers if we didnt have it!! lol slowly cooked!


----------



## tijuana_no

Burgers were GREEEEAT! the mayo/mustard was awesome. 
I enjoyed coming over and meet with great people and and great systems. 
Thanx , for having me over , it was great to listen to cars and looking forward to meeting some time again .


----------



## khanhfat

Very good meet today guys. Thanks everyone for coming out.


----------



## khanhfat




----------



## khanhfat




----------



## khanhfat




----------



## khanhfat




----------



## azngotskills

damn...sorry i missed the meet, had to go into work 

any comments on the systems or car details???


----------



## roxj01

I sure wish I could have made it out today! We need to get a Houston meet planned in the very near future.


----------



## khanhfat

The blue tacoma truck ( not pictured) is really nice , the whole front stage and sub is running off one amp JL HD500/5, very warm smooth Wavecor tweeters I've heard so far .

Erik's FJ is insanely loud with no rattle at all, he deaden the car really good. His system sound like a live stage in front of you.

And Chris pates civic sounds like a home audio system rather than a car system. The recordings on cd sound like it comes from a studio monitor speakers, it has depth, warm and real tonality, and resolution is really good.


----------



## matdotcom2000

I got some great tips today.. now back to the drawning board.. Tuning and finishing up the install. A SPECIAL shout out to MOBILE TOYS for letting us have our meet!!!! Chris was a great host.. Cuong for the Burgers they were GREAT homie better than the thesis (j/k) ... Khan for taking pics and running to get ice and napkins.. Joe for listening to car and giving his opinion.. Rupert for his expertise .. Steven for the tent... Omar for the sunkist.. If I am missing any thanks sorry guys...

It was great!!!


----------



## SouthSyde

azngotskills said:


> damn...sorry i missed the meet, had to go into work
> 
> any comments on the systems or car details???


i aint tellin.. u shouldve came!!! lol


----------



## SQ Audi

I just made it home, so I had a great time. 5:45min from Start to finish with one fillup/bathroom run.

Guys I had a blast. Thanks for coming out and supporting the sport/hobby that we all know and love! 

Omar, sorry I didn't get to listen to your car. I sure wish I could have.
SouthSyde's RL was beautiful sounding...no T/A and a nice center image (about 8" to 10" wide), the depth was amazing, and the width at the glass. The tonality is what really took my by surprise, although thinking that the tweeter was a bit bright, on other tracks is sounded airy and just plain outstanding. If I were judging him I would have docked him for too much sub, the front stage was handling things just fine, sub bass needs to be fill only when being judged. Other than that, this car could be a contender in Sound only contests. (mainly because he doesn't have a build book)

Matt's Tundra was a huge surprise! I listened to Matt's car in Houston last year when he ran Morel's, but with the HAT/Be combo, man I was blown away. Also the center console sub was just the right amount of fill, not overpowering allowing the stage to do it's job. The only thing I heard that was a nitpick was that his left pillar resonated quite badly, but, again, if he were to compete in Q, he would do very well.

Erik's Blue FJ is easily summed up in one word...SICK! First, being 44, I remember the heyday of the 90's and his Audio Art amps brought back some awesome memories for me. Next the L8's in the doors, I was sketchy about having that large of a driver in the door, but, he deadened the poop out of those doors. NO resonating, no rattles, just pure unadulterated midbass! The pillars sported L4Se's and L1Pro R2's. Tonality was off the charts, the image was shifting quite often, and I contribute that to the MS-8 and Erik's inability to self tune the car. The depth had the illusion that you were about 3ft in front of the singer, and with this drum track he played, the car acted like you were the one sitting in the drummer's seat and you were the one playing the drums. Simply outstanding. My only critique is that with all the sound proofing and deadening that he has done forward of the B-pillars, he would need to finish up the hatch area with the same drive and determination that he showed in the front half of the truck 
When the bass hit, those panels would resonate something serious. But with the same technique that he performed on the front half, I am sure that if he ever decided to compete, this truck would score VERY well.

Unfortunately, due to time constraints, I was unable to listen to any of the other cars. I will though, because I have made some friends at this GTG.

Ruperto, always a pleasure to see you and Chris, thanks for hosting this event for the Southern Texas folk. I just feel blessed to be a part of this group by default, I was already there checking on my car Friday.

Had a great time, and Kudo's on the burgers, the drinks and the tent. I really appreciate it.

BTW, if any of get a first gen Viper, someone else will have to critique the car. I won't sit in another one again.

--Joe


----------



## ItalynStylion

Really great time out there today! 

Thanks for the burgers Godzilla! Those were without a doubt the best burgers I've eaten. I was able to finish two but that was it for me  

Even though I have a personal vendetta against Acura RL's it was likely the vehicle I enjoyed the most at the meet. I think the best part of it for me was the kick drum. He's managed to get it seamless with the midbass drivers where you can't tell the sub from the midbass. And it staged very well for no time alignment, I was blown away by that. I think things pulled a little to the right but when he used the balance to the left and quieted down the right side a bit I think it centered up nicely.

Eriks FJ had a beautiful HAT setup that is very well done. As was mentioned earlier I think his deadening and vehicle treatment is very very extensive and it certainly shows. He certainly wins the award for just flat out crankability. That's the loudest I've ever listened and it's crystal clear! I've never seen tweeters move before today... I will also say (as Joe did) that I think the MS8 is the weakest link in an otherwise very strong system. I might be a little biased though due to my experiences with it.

The Hyundai was very interesting. I know the tweeters were in a temporary position but I think they were exactly right and they should stay there. They were crazy detailed and I found myself wanting that type of "sizzle" on my system



PS: For those not there, a few of us walked into the home audio store next door for some listening. Guy walks up to us and asks how he can help us so we explain we were there for the car audio meet and would really like to hear some of the home equipment. 

Bro throws us in a room, puts on my CD and walks out without saying a word. So I'm thinking, "Woah, kinda rude but whatever." 

CD starts up and it sounds like absolute ****. We're all thinking it but don't know what to do or say. After about a minute or two I decide I can't take it anymore and walk up to the setup to see if I can figure out what the hell is up with it. 

****ING TV SPEAKERS WERE PLAYING! 

Guy was a dick IMO.


----------



## SouthSyde

SQ Stang said:


> I just made it home, so I had a great time. 5:45min from Start to finish with one fillup/bathroom run.
> 
> Guys I had a blast. Thanks for coming out and supporting the sport/hobby that we all know and love!
> 
> Omar, sorry I didn't get to listen to your car. I sure wish I could have.
> SouthSyde's RL was beautiful sounding...no T/A and a nice center image (about 8" to 10" wide), the depth was amazing, and the width at the glass. The tonality is what really took my by surprise, although thinking that the tweeter was a bit bright, on other tracks is sounded airy and just plain outstanding. If I were judging him I would have docked him for too much sub, the front stage was handling things just fine, sub bass needs to be fill only when being judged. Other than that, this car could be a contender in Sound only contests. (mainly because he doesn't have a build book)
> 
> Matt's Tundra was a huge surprise! I listened to Matt's car in Houston last year when he ran Morel's, but with the HAT/Be combo, man I was blown away. Also the center console sub was just the right amount of fill, not overpowering allowing the stage to do it's job. The only thing I heard that was a nitpick was that his left pillar resonated quite badly, but, again, if he were to compete in Q, he would do very well.
> 
> Erik's Blue FJ is easily summed up in one word...SICK! First, being 44, I remember the heyday of the 90's and his Audio Art amps brought back some awesome memories for me. Next the L8's in the doors, I was sketchy about having that large of a driver in the door, but, he deadened the poop out of those doors. NO resonating, no rattles, just pure unadulterated midbass! The pillars sported L4Se's and L1Pro R2's. Tonality was off the charts, the image was shifting quite often, and I contribute that to the MS-8 and Erik's inability to self tune the car. The depth had the illusion that you were about 3ft in front of the singer, and with this drum track he played, the car acted like you were the one sitting in the drummer's seat and you were the one playing the drums. Simply outstanding. My only critique is that with all the sound proofing and deadening that he has done forward of the B-pillars, he would need to finish up the hatch area with the same drive and determination that he showed in the front half of the truck
> When the bass hit, those panels would resonate something serious. But with the same technique that he performed on the front half, I am sure that if he ever decided to compete, this truck would score VERY well.
> 
> Unfortunately, due to time constraints, I was unable to listen to any of the other cars. I will though, because I have made some friends at this GTG.
> 
> Ruperto, always a pleasure to see you and Chris, thanks for hosting this event for the Southern Texas folk. I just feel blessed to be a part of this group by default, I was already there checking on my car Friday.
> 
> Had a great time, and Kudo's on the burgers, the drinks and the tent. I really appreciate it.
> 
> BTW, if any of get a first gen Viper, someone else will have to critique the car. I won't sit in another one again.
> 
> --Joe


Thanks for the honest critique.. wished you couldve heard the car more... 



ItalynStylion said:


> Really great time out there today!
> 
> Thanks for the burgers Godzilla! Those were without a doubt the best burgers I've eaten. I was able to finish two but that was it for me
> 
> Even though I have a personal vendetta against Acura RL's it was likely the vehicle I enjoyed the most at the meet. I think the best part of it for me was the kick drum. He's managed to get it seamless with the midbass drivers where you can't tell the sub from the midbass. And it staged very well for no time alignment, I was blown away by that. I think things pulled a little to the right but when he used the balance to the left and quieted down the right side a bit I think it centered up nicely.
> 
> Eriks FJ had a beautiful HAT setup that is very well done. As was mentioned earlier I think his deadening and vehicle treatment is very very extensive and it certainly shows. He certainly wins the award for just flat out crankability. That's the loudest I've ever listened and it's crystal clear! I've never seen tweeters move before today... I will also say (as Joe did) that I think the MS8 is the weakest link in an otherwise very strong system. I might be a little biased though due to my experiences with it.
> 
> The Hyundai was very interesting. I know the tweeters were in a temporary position but I think they were exactly right and they should stay there. They were crazy detailed and I found myself wanting that type of "sizzle" on my system
> 
> 
> 
> PS: For those not there, a few of us walked into the home audio store next door for some listening. Guy walks up to us and asks how he can help us so we explain we were there for the car audio meet and would really like to hear some of the home equipment.
> 
> Bro throws us in a room, puts on my CD and walks out without saying a word. So I'm thinking, "Woah, kinda rude but whatever."
> 
> CD starts up and it sounds like absolute ****. We're all thinking it but don't know what to do or say. After about a minute or two I decide I can't take it anymore and walk up to the setup to see if I can figure out what the hell is up with it.
> 
> ****ING TV SPEAKERS WERE PLAYING!
> 
> Guy was a dick IMO.


Godzilla will be rockin Korean BBQ at the next meet for ya!! whereever or whenever that is!! 

yes, the guy was quite disappointed that we were just demoing... LOL


----------



## tijuana_no

"Godzilla will be rockin Korean BBQ at the next meet for ya!! whereever or whenever that 
is!" Well , for that we have to start planning the next event !lol


----------



## SouthSyde

tijuana_no said:


> "Godzilla will be rockin Korean BBQ at the next meet for ya!! whereever or whenever that
> is!" Well , for that we have to start planning the next event !lol


That and etoufee.. hehe but it will have to be after summer... after DATs... and its not so hot.. man i came home with a sun burn.. my neck is all RED!


----------



## trunks9_us

I overslept I missed my friends bday and this  I woke up at 5 pm


----------



## SouthSyde

trunks9_us said:


> I overslept I missed my friends bday and this  I woke up at 5 pm


rough night?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

SouthSyde said:


> rough night?


Musta been thinking about sound deadener:laugh:


----------



## ItalynStylion

How do you oversleep till 5pm? That's an impossible task for me.


----------



## ItalynStylion

The great sounding cars I was in yesterday lit a fire under my butt to try and get my doors right. 

I decided to actually do the stuff that Matt and I talked about. There is a significant gap between my midbass and the door grill opening. I used some of that stuff that's like plastic cardboard that's used for small signs. 

Cut it into a circle and put foam on the area where it would interface with the door and on the inside that faces the speaker. I think it's working out fairly well. I used silicone to bond it to the perimeter of the speaker flange and it's drying outside right now in the sun. Going to eat some lunch and I'll put the door panels back on.


*fingers crossed*


----------



## SouthSyde

ItalynStylion said:


> The great sounding cars I was in yesterday lit a fire under my butt to try and get my doors right.
> 
> I decided to actually do the stuff that Matt and I talked about. There is a significant gap between my midbass and the door grill opening. I used some of that stuff that's like plastic cardboard that's used for small signs.
> 
> Cut it into a circle and put foam on the area where it would interface with the door and on the inside that faces the speaker. I think it's working out fairly well. I used silicone to bond it to the perimeter of the speaker flange and it's drying outside right now in the sun. Going to eat some lunch and I'll put the door panels back on.
> 
> 
> *fingers crossed*


u know eriks car also has a HUGE gap between his door card and the midbass driver also.. something about Toyotas... hehe maybe he will chime in on his remedy...


----------



## ItalynStylion

I was able to get done exactly what I wanted today. While I think it helped I still think the deficiencies are innate with the driver. I always try and eek the most out of drivers but I think it might be time for me to move onto something else.

I might go back to the Focal Utopia 6W4311b if I can find a pair. Not doing anything in a hurry though.


----------



## Born2Rock

Hey guys...I just landed back in the USA last night, from my trip to Europe. 

I wished I could have been at the SQMeet Saturday ! 
It looks like a great time was had by all, except for that visit to the Home Theater store next door .

My question is: *How many SQ Cars showed up ?*


----------



## SoundJunkie

SouthSyde said:


> u know eriks car also has a HUGE gap between his door card and the midbass driver also.. something about Toyotas... hehe maybe he will chime in on his remedy...


Man, everyone wants the secret sauce! Truth is I cut up an 8'x10' area rug mat (Ross $6) and rolled it up and stuffed it into all the gaps between the door and the panel. I then covered all of it in Ensolite to hold it in place and for aesthetics! Without this the midbass was playing up inside the panels, quasi bandpass, and sounded weird and pushed the door card out something fierce. Hope it helps! I plan to build the L8 out closer to the grill (approx. 2.5" to 3") I feel like it being back so far off plane from the pillars causes the stage to pull down some with all the midbass. Always something....

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SQ Audi

Erik,

Put those L8's in the kicks, you won't be sorry with the result!


----------



## SoundJunkie

SQ Stang said:


> Erik,
> 
> Put those L8's in the kicks, you won't be sorry with the result!


Oh noooo! More fiberglass work! I will have to model that and see what kind of airspace they need. I want to move up to the L8SE as well. I would like to crossover higher than 300hz but the old L8's don't sound that great above this. We will see......! I had a nice long response and thank you typed up on my phone and tapatalk freaked out on me. I will post up again at lunch!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde

SoundJunkie said:


> Oh noooo! More fiberglass work! I will have to model that and see what kind of airspace they need. I want to move up to the L8SE as well. I would like to crossover higher than 300hz but the old L8's don't sound that great above this. We will see......! I had a nice long response and thank you typed up on my phone and tapatalk freaked out on me. I will post up again at lunch!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Im no pro, but if you ever wanted to, im "ok" at it  i could give ya a hand my friend...


----------



## SoundJunkie

SouthSyde said:


> Im no pro, but if you ever wanted to, im "ok" at it  i could give ya a hand my friend...


I wouldn't ask for help from anyone else Thanks !!


----------



## SouthSyde

Steven and Joe, thanks for the kind words.. im glad you guys liked the car.. but a new front stage is in the works... well, at least the planning part anyways.... dont knwo what drivers yet.. scans, dyns, focals, or even the hat se... but i feel that i can make it even better.. hehe at least i think anyways..

Steven you have a PM


----------



## SoundJunkie

Erik's Blue FJ is easily summed up in one word...SICK! First, being 44, I remember the heyday of the 90's and his Audio Art amps brought back some awesome memories for me. Next the L8's in the doors, I was sketchy about having that large of a driver in the door, but, he deadened the poop out of those doors. NO resonating, no rattles, just pure unadulterated midbass! The pillars sported L4Se's and L1Pro R2's. Tonality was off the charts, the image was shifting quite often, and I contribute that to the MS-8 and Erik's inability to self tune the car. The depth had the illusion that you were about 3ft in front of the singer, and with this drum track he played, the car acted like you were the one sitting in the drummer's seat and you were the one playing the drums. Simply outstanding. My only critique is that with all the sound proofing and deadening that he has done forward of the B-pillars, he would need to finish up the hatch area with the same drive and determination that he showed in the front half of the truck 
When the bass hit, those panels would resonate something serious. But with the same technique that he performed on the front half, I am sure that if he ever decided to compete, this truck would score VERY well.


--Joe[/QUOTE]

Joe, THANKS !! High praise indeed in my book. I am really surprised by the critiques considering that I built this truck for my own listening preferences which are apparently a little bit higher volume levels than most !:laugh: I tried to piece together a system that would sound 'live', I love live recordings and I wanted to feel the impact like you do at a performance. I also can't thank SouthSyde enough for his help in dialing things in the past few weeks, it didn't sound nearly this good two weeks ago. More like ghetto loud in his words...hahaha! Now I moved into the refined loud category!

I to am close to your age and also enjoyed this hobby during it's 'heyday' in the 90's so I just had to incorporate something old school into the build. The Audio Art amps seemed like a perfect fit ! I have a sneaky suspicion they are putting out a tad more power than their total 1500W 12V rating indicates. It's a real shame that so many good companies died out in the late 90's. IMO these guys took pride in their work and it still shows 15+ years later!

I will be treating the rear plastic panels in the same fashion as the doors here shortly. The sheetmetal is dead but the damn plastic panels shake with the backwave off the sub. It energizes the whole rear cargo compartment...haha! The MS8 will stay for now, I am mulling over the idea of different processors, or just adding a center channel. 

Above all I had a wonderful time, albiet a little hung over from the night before ! It was nice to meet everyone and I definately think it should be an annual event. Burgers were great and so was the company!
Maybe in Houston next time ! 

I really enjoyed listening to all the vehicles and a big thanks to Chris Pate for letting us take over his parking lot and his bathroom...hehe:laugh:


----------



## DAT

WOW, Texas has some nice cars & trucks.

Anyone else have some GTG pics?


----------



## SouthSyde

DAT said:


> WOW, Texas has some nice cars & trucks.
> 
> Anyone else have some GTG pics?


what? you thought we only rode horses around here??? LOL jk


----------



## DAT

SouthSyde said:


> what? you thought we only rode horses around here??? LOL jk


oh I'd rather not say I got many friends in Texas.

Yeah, only thing we have around here is for your Horses a place to run "DERBY"


----------



## blacklisthunter

Sorry I'm late in the replies but meeting you guys was awesome!!! And I'm missing one of those burgers right now. 

Learned a whole lot from listening to your cars as well as learned a lot from you guys. The meet inspired me to get cracking on mine but I've been damn busy with work so it has been on a back burner. Not to mention other projects with the car.

Erik system was sick!!! loved the Panny Bottlehead in the FJ. 

Everyone's system was great and widely diverse. I'm pretty much a noob so I can't describe it as well as others. 

Rup's system has gotten me to want to start on mine as he's got pretty damn good sound for stock locations. 

We need a few more GTG so I can pick your brains. Thanks for the invite Erik I was damn glad I made it to the meet.

Huy


----------



## SQ Audi

Huy, great meeting you too. Sorry I had to work inside the shop for awhile, i would have loved to have gotten to know you better. This group is a great group for sure. I wouldn't mind another GTG, I don't mind driving as long as I have at least two days before I head home. Back to back 8hr drives would kill me. LOL

Next GTG I will have my car, and I will let everyone listen. Should be off the hook. Remember, Mum's the word until after July 9th. Later guys!

--Joe


----------



## SouthSyde

SQ Stang said:


> Huy, great meeting you too. Sorry I had to work inside the shop for awhile, i would have loved to have gotten to know you better. This group is a great group for sure. I wouldn't mind another GTG, I don't mind driving as long as I have at least two days before I head home. Back to back 8hr drives would kill me. LOL
> 
> Next GTG I will have my car, and I will let everyone listen. Should be off the hook. Remember, Mum's the word until after July 9th. Later guys!
> 
> --Joe


Dang, u in the process of building a car?????


----------



## matdotcom2000

If you thought my car was good before wait until u hear it this next time............


----------



## blacklisthunter

All of your cars were awesome.. I feel so inadequate.. I loved them all in different ways.. Kind of like different women for each day of the week haha!!!


----------



## SouthSyde

blacklisthunter said:


> All of your cars were awesome.. I feel so inadequate.. I loved them all in different ways.. Kind of like different women for each day of the week haha!!!


u man whore


----------



## SouthSyde

Focal Audiom or Esotar2........ hmmmmmmmmmmmm two such different sounds...


----------



## SoundJunkie

SouthSyde said:


> Focal Audiom or Esotar2........ hmmmmmmmmmmmm two such different sounds...


Use the force! And your gut....you know you want the Esotar's in there, now fit them!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## matdotcom2000

I know thats what I said but he wants three way.... Audiom is better for 3 way


----------



## Studio Civic

Anytime Guys...Glad I could Help!


----------



## snaimpally

Sorry I couldn't make the last GTG. If another GTG happens in College Station, I'm interested.


----------



## SouthSyde

snaimpally said:


> Sorry I couldn't make the last GTG. If another GTG happens in College Station, I'm interested.


Gonna be a BIG one in Houston if you are interested.


----------



## TAMUmpower

So are there any sq guys in CS other than Chris? I can't make it to his shop before he closes at 5:30 to listen to the civic. And the one day I was off work a few months ago and stopped in to see if I could listen he had a midbass speaker out of it so I didnt get a chance. 

I really need to listen to some finished cars or have someone listen to mine to give me some direction on tuning. I'm inexperienced with my RTA and DSP so progress by myself has been slow.


----------



## SouthSyde

I really mean it when i say, Chris's car is AMAZING! If you ever get a chance to demo it, you should. Its a greatt experience.


----------



## snaimpally

How about a GTG at College Station this summer?


----------



## DeanE10

I am in.. When are you thinking is a good time?


----------



## tijuana_no

DeanE10 said:


> I am in.. When are you thinking is a good time?



I recommend to get in touch with southsyde and maybe get something going around hempstead ,tx. with some of the Houston Boys. I am GAME for that ......................


----------



## TAMUmpower

Yea do a College Station locals meet. I dont care how many people. Just would be nice to meet some of the other SQ guys around.

My MLV supplier is out of stock at the moment so hopefully if its a few weeks out from now they will have gotten it to me so I can put my newly upholstered door panels back on...finally. Rebuilding my fan cooled amp box this week. Nothing competition install worthy..just functional and non flashy.


----------



## SouthSyde

This summer is not going to be good. Lets think of a date during the fall where its nice and cool!! september or so, and I'll call Chris and see if he mind hosting.


----------



## SouthSyde

Maybe we can make it a HUGE TEXAS meet. And maybe we could organize some kind of competition there as well. With certified judges, etc...


----------



## SoundJunkie

Great idea! I suggest, at a minimum, a one seat shootout. All classes can participate, kind of like the equivalent to a drag racing "run what ya brung"! 

That will be fun!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeanE10

I talked to Chris this past Saturday (7/7/2012) about picking up some new hardware within the next week or two. It would be cool to have a G2G around the that same time. I will have to go up there no matter what but it would be cool to get a few more ideas while I am there since this will be a 100% rebuild plan


----------



## pjc

I'm in. The later the better. Took a little break and got a new truck. So I need some time to do a build. But either way I'll b there. Ms8 will b here tomorrow and it's gonna b a slow build with small steps. 
I'm only an hour or so away. And later in the year would b way more pleasant. But whatever gets decided is cool.


----------



## em_pleh

I might be willing to drive down... Depending on when ya have it


----------



## DeanE10

SouthSyde posted a link over here:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...iyma/132758-texas-diyma-meet-need-inputs.html

Looks like something is brewing for Sept 8th


----------

